# Hello from Seattle



## ShortBridge (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi, I'm new here. I've participated very little in another martial arts forum, but I'm not interested in arguing with people on-line about who's tougher. Want to give MT a fair try and will do my best to be a supportive member.

I started boxing in the 80s, then did a year of tkd and about 3 or 4 years of Muay Thai, then Daito Ryu Jujitsu and (and some dabbling in a few other things) before starting wing chun in the late 90s. I train and teach straight wing chun in the Duncan Leung lineage and am studying (but not teaching or mixing) Fujian crane on the side.

It's complimentary for me and helps me make some sense of my wing chun, but I treat it as a separate style. I've got some good friends in town who are respected Karate senseis and we touch hands now and again. I like that they do what they do and that I do what I do and we all respect each other and get along just fine, so I'm hoping that it can be the same here. I've been enjoying my week or so of reading your collective posts.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 12, 2015)

Welcome along


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Welcome to MT.  You may sometimes find people who are strong in their defense of their beliefs, but it is normally respectful, so you should enjoy.  

Look forward to your input.


----------



## ShortBridge (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Dylan9d (Feb 12, 2015)

Welcome!!!

My old teacher and trainings partner came from Seattle.


----------



## sfs982000 (Feb 12, 2015)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## ShortBridge (Feb 12, 2015)

Dylan9d said:


> Welcome!!!
> 
> My old teacher and trainings partner came from Seattle.



We have sort of an embarrassment of riches out here when it comes to martial arts people and training. If anyone is ever looking for someone or something in the Seattle area, I'm happy to help if I can. We keep a fairly low profile, but I still know someone or know about someone or someplace most of the time.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 12, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Buka (Feb 12, 2015)

Welcome aboard, bro.


----------



## jezr74 (Feb 12, 2015)

Nice intro, welcome ShortBridge


----------



## Brian King (Feb 14, 2015)

Welcome to Martial Talk.
Brian King


----------



## ShortBridge (Feb 14, 2015)

Thank you, Brian. I had the pleasure of meeting Sifu Dumancas last year. He graciously helped us acquire some Buick Yip dummies.


----------



## InternetMartialArts.com (Feb 18, 2015)

ShortBridge said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I've participated very little in another martial arts forum, but I'm not interested in arguing with people on-line about who's tougher. Want to give MT a fair try and will do my best to be a supportive member.
> 
> I started boxing in the 80s, then did a year of tkd and about 3 or 4 years of Muay Thai, then Daito Ryu Jujitsu and (and some dabbling in a few other things) before starting wing chun in the late 90s. I train and teach straight wing chun in the Duncan Leung lineage and am studying (but not teaching or mixing) Fujian crane on the side.
> 
> It's complimentary for me and helps me make some sense of my wing chun, but I treat it as a separate style. I've got some good friends in town who are respected Karate senseis and we touch hands now and again. I like that they do what they do and that I do what I do and we all respect each other and get along just fine, so I'm hoping that it can be the same here. I've been enjoying my week or so of reading your collective posts.



Hi there! Greetings from Alaska


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 19, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## Cirdan (Feb 19, 2015)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Shai Hulud (Feb 19, 2015)

Greetings and welcome to MT, where you can sail the seven seas without joining the navy!


----------



## Dylan9d (Feb 20, 2015)

ShortBridge said:


> We have sort of an embarrassment of riches out here when it comes to martial arts people and training. If anyone is ever looking for someone or something in the Seattle area, I'm happy to help if I can. We keep a fairly low profile, but I still know someone or know about someone or someplace most of the time.


 
My old teacher was Jim Ingram who is still living in Seattle and my trainingspartner was his son Raymond Ingram, who is living in the Netherlands for the past 20 years, with who i trained on a daily base for about 10 years.

Now im looking to work out my own experiences and put them in a good curriculum to teach to friends only.


----------

